# Udruga RODA > Komentari na tekstove s portala >  O paketu i knjižici "Sretna beba"

## klara

Na portalu piše da Rodini letci nisu dio paketa. Ja sam ih dobila, nekoliko letaka je bilo u paketu.
Ali rodila sam prije 11 mjeseci, to se valjda promjenilo.

Ono što sam u stvari htjela pitati je: kakav je stav Rode prema knjižici koja je dio paketa?

Bilo bi mi žao da se knjižica prestane dijeliti ako se ukine paket. Jer iako sam ja puno o dojenju i dohrani naučila na portalu i forumu, knjižica me je puno puta "spasila" u obrani tih stavova. Samo kad se sjetim koliko sam je puta citirala kad su me nagovarali da Sunčici dam vodu ili čaj, koliko sam puta pokazala onu tablicu kao argument da se još ne jede neka hrana. Više puta sam i mamama koje koje koriste internet sugerirala neka pogledaju što piše u knjižici prije nego poslušaju savijet da djeci daju ovo ili ono... Ne znam koliko je moja sugestija imala učinka, ali mislim da je knjižica jako korisna ljudima koji ne koriste internet, ne idu na tečajeve itd.

----------


## MGrubi

nije sve u tom paketu problematično
ja nemam tu knjižicu pa ne znam šta u njoj piše

uzimanje tvojih podataka omogučuje proizvođačima formule direktan kontakt s tobom, tj. da na tvoju kućnu adresu pošalju antidoječki paket ili savjete koje mogu minirati dojenje
to nije uredu, tako ih nitko ne može kontrolirati
nije uredu da med. sestre samovoljno daju tvoje podatke 
u paketu ne smije biti logo nitijednog proizvođača formule

toliko ja znam

----------


## mamma Juanita

klara sigurno nisi u SB paketu dobila _Rodine letke_.
ono što si mogla dobiti su leci udruga oko i puž na kojima je nekada bio i Rodin _logo_.
kažem nekada, jer smo već davno reagirali i tražili da ga se makne.
izgleda da se unazad nekoliko mjeseci pojavila neka stara pošiljka s tim starim lecima.

----------


## mamma Juanita

ovo su Rodini leci

----------


## klara

Dobila sam ih sto posto. Ali kad blje razmislim - nisu bili u kutiji, nego pored nje, sve me je čekalo na ormariću. Bit će onda da je Riječko rodilište dijelilo Rodine letke.

Usput, moje podatke nisu dobili jer nisam ispunila letak. Na njemu je pisalo da je ispunjavanje dobrovoljno pa sam se pozvala na to. Čak sam se i poslavđala sa sestrom kada je ispunila podatke za moju cimericu bez da ju je pitala želi li ih dati. Rekla je da će me tužiti glavnoj sestri  :Grin:  . Ali nisam vratila paket, baš zbog knjižice (nie pisalo da je ispunjavanje uvijet za dobivanje paketa)

Postoji li mogućnost da se paket održi, ali na drugi način, bez uzimanja podataka i s boljom kontrolom sadržaja?

----------


## MGrubi

samo trebaju poštivati Kod

----------


## Ancica

> Postoji li mogućnost da se paket održi, ali na drugi način, bez uzimanja podataka i s boljom kontrolom sadržaja?


Onda nije profitabilan.

Nemojmo se zavaravati da je taj paket prvenstveno tu da olaksa novim mamama zivot. Prvenstvena mu je svrha nekima nafilat novcanike.

----------


## ivarica

klara, rijecko rodiliste je dijelilo rodine letke ali to nema nikakve veze s paketom Sretna beba

Grad Rijeka nam je financirao tiskanje letaka o dojenju za tu namjenu

----------

> Usput, moje podatke nisu dobili jer nisam ispunila letak.


meni nisu uzeli onaj obrazac s mojim podacima, iako su mi rekli (sestra koja mi je donijela paket) da će ga svakako uzeti. ne bih im ga bila dala, iako sam ga ispunila (misleći da moram, jer sam dobila paket). znači, NEMAJU moje podatke, niti moj pristanak. međutim, jučer mi je stigla pošiljka  ANFAPA s reklamnim brošurama pampersa i alwaysa s mojim imenom, a muževim prezimenom (imam samo svoje)  :shock: . bila sam bijesna ko pas - znači netko je dao moje (i to krive) podatke, a da mene nitko ništa nije pitao. završilo je sve direktno u smeću. poslat ću im mail, ako uopće imaju kontakt adresu, osim onog p.p. na omotnici.

----------


## aurora8

*Gost* sam ja. 
nije me tražio login kad sam postala... :?

----------


## ornela_m

> ...Rekla je da će me tužiti glavnoj sestri  ...


Svasta. Bas me zanima kako bi te to glavna sestra "kaznila"?

----------


## klara

> klara prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ...Rekla je da će me tužiti glavnoj sestri  ...
> 
> 
> Svasta. Bas me zanima kako bi te to glavna sestra "kaznila"?


Pa mogla bi me doći izgrditi na primjer. Da je baš htjela. Ja bih joj onda pokazala letak, na njemu je lijepo pisalo da je davanje podataka dobrovoljno. (ali naravno da se glavna sestra nije došla sa mnom prepirati oko listića) Ma ta sestra koja se posvađala sa mnom, njoj je vjerojatno paket išao na živce jer su joj uvalili posao da popunjava podatke. Možda su joj rekli i da to obavezno mora popuniti svakoj rodilji, a ona nije čitala listić. Pa sam se onda našla ja da joj otežavam taj ionako neželjeni posao    :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## ninas

ja osobno nemam njišta protiv paketa sretna beba jer mi je puno pomogao u rodilištu.....i to baš kad sam zapela s dojenjem, knjižica iz paketa me je spasila.....a ako je netko odlučio ne dojiti to sigurno nema veze s jednim letkom (kršitelj koda)a iz dotičnog paketa

----------


## MGrubi

> ja osobno nemam njišta protiv paketa sretna beba jer mi je puno pomogao u rodilištu.....i to baš kad sam zapela s dojenjem, knjižica iz paketa me je spasila.....a ako je netko odlučio ne dojiti to sigurno nema veze s jednim letkom (kršitelj koda)a iz dotičnog paketa


sporno je uzimanje podataka rodilje: broj telefona, kućna adresa , osobni podaci

onda ti proizvođači adaptiranog mogu nesmetano slati svoje "savjete" s ciljem sustavnog potkopavanja dojenja , dovoljno je da potražiš na netu Milupinu prvu godinu, koja nije ništa drugo nego ispiranje mozga, čuvena njihova rečenica: "ionako sve bebe prijeđu na adaptirano"
 :/ 

nitko njima ne brani da se sadržaj paketa promjeni i bude u skladu s Kodom
[/b]

----------


## ninas

pa mislim nema tog promotivnog materijala koji bi mi do te mjere isprao mozak da bez nekog valjanog razloga prestanem dojiti....ali dobro možda nekog uspiju uvjeriti...sto ljudi sto ćudi    :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Dijana

Meni je isto žao knjižice. Ja osobno sam se puno njome služila i iščitala sam je cijelu još prije no što sam rodila (dobila od kume). Posebno sam dobro proučila kako dojiti i nikakvih problema s dojenjem nisam imala, čak ni jednu jedinu ragadicu. I tablica za razvoj po mjesecima i tablica dohrane mi je baš bila dobro došla, jer sam od pedijatrice dobila tablicu sa dohranom od četvrtog mjeseca. Za onog tko nema Internet (a ja ga onda nisam imala), tko nema ni valjane upute od pedijatra (a nisam ih imala), ta knjižica je bila vrlo informativna.

----------


## sanjaneo

knjižice i paketa se sjećam kad je moja sister rodila a to je bilo pred 8 godina. ne znam da li se u međuvremenu šta promjenilo. ali htjela sam reći ovo. ako ja želim dojiti nikakva (kršitelj koda) ni hip me od tog neće odgovoriti. bože pa nismo djeca da se s nama može baš tako lako manipulirati.

a oni nek potkopavaju dojenje, to im je posao. koga briga  :D

----------


## Ria

Jedini proizvođač koji mi je nešto posalo na osnovu tih podataka je Always. I nijednoj mojoj frendici nikada nije došao nijedan letak o umjetnim forumulama.

----------


## maria71

Potpisujem Riu, dobivala sam samo uloške.

No , da imam ovu pamet ne bih popunjavala listu s podacima .

jer pouzdano znam da nigdje nisam davala te podatke osim tamo, pa su me dušile kojekakve dječje štednje i osiguranja.

----------


## ninas

ja nisam dobila ništa niti me je itko kontaktirao.....a i da me dave s nečim uvijek mogu reći ne.... 8)

----------


## kikin@

U časopisu "Moje dijete" od 25.02.2008. sam naišla na veliku reklamu Family Service-a u kojoj pozivaju mame da u rodilištima ili ljekarnama (popis ljekarni se može vidjeti na njihovoj internet adresi) mogu dobiti svoj paket "Sretna beba"...

Znači, umjesto da ga ukidaju oni šire mrežu...

Osobno, nisam imala ništa protiv tog paketa... 
Slatka kutijica u kojoj mogu čuvati sitnice za uspomenu, odlična knjiga u kojoj je sažeto i razumljivo opisano sve potrebno za početnu njegu djeteta. 
Istina, ima puno, puno različitih reklamnih proizvoda od kojih su mi mnoga super došla kao npr. jastučići za grudnjake, voda...
Što se tiće reklamnih letaka... pročitala sam ih ili nisam i uglavnom su završili u smeću. Ni u kojem pogledu nisu utjecali na moje stavove o dojenju i njezi moje bebice.

Sama ideja tog paketa je po meni odlična, jer mame razveseli i zabavi u rodilištu dok bebice nisu s njima (presvlaćenje, vaganje, sunčanje...), ali slažem se da bi trebalo bolje kontrolirati njihov sadržaj.

----------

